# VacMaster VP215 Chamber Vacuum Sealer....



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 25, 2014)

Just bought a new VacMaster VP215 chamber vacuum sealer.













IMGP0228.JPG



__ diggingdogfarm
__ Feb 25, 2014






I love this thing....NO MORE fighting with cheap junky suction machines!!!!! 



~Martin :smile:


----------



## themule69 (Feb 25, 2014)

Martin

I have the VP112. I wish I had bought it years ago. I ordered 4 different size bags bags from Lisa. I use it a lot more than I ever used my regular vacuum sealer.You are going to love it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 25, 2014)

Yep, it's easy to fall in love with a chamber sealer....I use it almost every day!!!!
I went with 1000 each of the 8" x 10" and the 10" x 13" bags...they should meet most of my needs but I may get some smaller bags later.


~Martin


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 25, 2014)

Those are seriously cool machines! I've been eying them for a while now, but I'm pretty sure the house appropriations committee (wife) would vote it down.


----------



## baja traveler (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm saving up for a chamber unit now - My Vacmaster 130 neither vac's nor seals. Totally worthless to barely get a vacuum but then not even get a decent seal on top of it...


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 25, 2014)

I have the VP112.... One of the best things I have ever bought!!!!! I use it several times a week.... With my wife and I both working, I prepackage cooked meals. It is so helpful on the days we both are tired and don't feel like cooking....... My own version of MRE, but better......ShoneyBoy


----------

